# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  For science!

## HoldMyBeer

I believe, that as consumers of a product (any professional sport), we deserve the best science has to offer.
e.g. Make steroids mandatory in sports!

I want to see a 70 yard field goal. I want to see someone dunk the basketball from the 3 point line. I want to see 650 foot home runs.
#makeSportsGreatAgain

----------


## HoldMyBeer

Guess Im alone on this! Thats fine!

----------


## usernamewastaken

no that's dumb,it will promote abuse by athletes.

----------


## Couchlockd

> no that's dumb,it will promote abuse by athletes.


The fact of the matter is, professional sports would be boring without steroids .

All the top players are in some type of Ped's

----------


## HoldMyBeer

I want a batting order of 9 Mark Mcgwires

----------

